# ThermaSilk is SunSilk



## butterflyblue (Jan 24, 2007)

*Ok, I have posted on here that I was told that the ThermaSilk line was being discontinued. Well, I went on their website, and sure enough it is now the SunSilk line. Yikes! I have used the SunSilk and didn't really care for it. *

*So, no more ThermaSilk. I am bummed I really liked that line. :eviltongue: *


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 25, 2007)

What a bummer! I liked Thermasilk, and I was even thinking about buying some since I'm out of cheap shampoo (I like to keep an expensive shampoo/conditioner set on hand as well as a cheap one). I think the SunSilk line looks outdated.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 25, 2007)

i wonder where that went lol

there were a couple other brands of shampoo that i haven't seen in drugstores too like _finesse_ what ever happened to that?


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 24, 2008)

we got finesse here in our state, maybe the management of that store doesnt wanna carry finesse, this happened to white rain where Longs drugs dont even carry there body washes or shampoos and conditioners, i thought they went out of business.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 24, 2008)

Huh.

Is it another brand of Helen Curtis (isn't that the parent company??:kopfkratz? Because Thermasilk is a heat responsive line and Sunsilk isn't.

I liked Thermasilk, too. Haven't bought it for a very long time, but I liked the leave in stuff.

ETA: Okay, I did some searching online and see that in fact, Thermasilk is not Sunsilk that they are 2 different brands; Helene Curtiss/Unilever pulled Thermasilk to clear shelf space for Sunsilk but only in the US, apparently it's available elsewhere, like on Amazon!!

Finesse is still around- I see it in Kmart around here.

FinesseÂ® — Self-Adjusting Hair Care: Shampoo Conditioner Styling


----------

